# Anyone have leaks??



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Anyone else have and rain leakage on your Outback? I had major leakage on the Bike Door, roof antenae, and the queen bed slide. Most were fixed or slowed by the dealer, but I sent it back for a second time to get it right. Most all the exterior compartment leaked, and so did the skylight above the tub. This was all in the first week of ownership!

I have heard of a few others with leaks, and am wondering if the 2004 models are sealed up better than the '03s?

Thanks!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

We are lucky I guess, no water leaks. The only leak we had was a propane hose outside on a tank valve. Easy fix, replaced all the upper hoses and clamps. The factory hose clamps didn't look to good.


----------



## mbeatty (Aug 24, 2003)

No leaks yet. Although I did look on the roof the first time last weekend. I did find the sealer around the A/C and skylight starting to crack. Fixing it this week.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mark
Where do you SCUBA dive mostly? Ever do Cozumel, Mexico?


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

We dove Cozumel, Mexico in December of 1999. Some of the pictures are posted on our other web site.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The only leak we had was the bike door. The dealer fixed it by installing a better gasket, tightening up the latches and installing a vinyl gutter over the door. They put the vinyl gutters over all the exterior doors while they were at it and it hasn't been a problem since.

The gutter drains are right over the bunk window and the bike door on the street side and over the h2o heater on the curbside. To keep water from running right over them I installed "extensions" on the gutter drains using 3/4 inch clear plastic tubing. I just cut a piece in half lengthwise and screwed it to the gutter drain with a stainless steel screw. A side benefit is they almost completely eliminate the dreaded black streaks on the side of the trailer because there is no water running down the side of the trailer.


----------



## ed&wilda (Oct 8, 2003)

I own a 25 outback bought from dealer it was a trade in but only 3 mo old. I now have owe it 2 mo in for leak 6 times ,and by frist owner 2 times my wife made them change carpet the trailer looks great but are not happy wite dealer or the leaks. ed


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ed,

Where are the leaks? Several of us have had different kinds of leaks and may be able to give you some input. Sorry about your bad experience and having a lousy dealer doesn't help


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I had my 28rss since June and we've had some nasty rain storms thjis summer, but still no leaks


----------



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

We bought our '03 28RLS THE 13TH OF LAST MONTH, HOWEVER , IT HAS A BUILD DATE OF OCT. '02. EVERYTHING SEEMS TO FIT FINE , CAN SEE NO LEAKAGE PROBLEMS . I EVEN HAD SERVICE GUY GET UP ON ROOF AND CHECK ALL SEAMS AND CAULKING WHEN WE WERE DOING OUR WALK THRU. I DO SEE AN AREA OF IMPROVEMENT , THEY SHOULD HAVE PUT RAIN GUTTERS OR SOMETHING OVER THE STORAGE COMPARTMENT DOORS , WHEN LIFTING THEM , WATER TENDS TO WANT TO RUN BACK AND SPLASH INTO THE COMPARTMENT. WE TAKE OUR"BABY" ON ITS MAIDEN VOYAGE MONDAY!!! GOING TO FT. LEONARDWOOD, MO TO WATCH OUR SON GRADUATE BASIC TRAINING NEXT THURSDAY!! CANT WAIT. IT WILL BE A 1500 MILE ROUND TRIP.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Midnite...
That's where my nephew is! I wonder if they are in same unit? I'm not sure of his grad date.

Camping479...
How long did you make the gutter extensions?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

ndjollymon,

They're about two and 3/4 inches long. One inch on the gutter drain and they extend off the end of the drain one and 3/4.


----------



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

ND, my son is in the ECO 3-10INF. Unit 55, 2nd Platoon. he has made expert on his M-16 shooting , and earned 2 more medals in marksmanship for grenade handling. We are very proud of him , and cant wait to see him next week! We are going from here , and stoping in Santa Claus , IN. , then onto Waynesville , MO. tuesday, where we wil be staying at GlenOaks RV park


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

MidniteHemi,

You should be very proud of your son







. It's men and women like him that make this country great.

Our best to you and your son!

NDJollyMon,

Same goes for your nephew!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Midnite...
Good luck on your trip. Wish I could go too. Congrats to your son. I'm sure he is proud too. I also earned a Marksman Ribbon with the M-16 rifle, many years ago. (USAF) Not an easy task.


----------



## roadracerex (Nov 16, 2003)

Water line has leaked twice now next to the bed. Dealer had to pull the carpet and dry everything twice. They have been really god and as frustrated as we have with the many issues. We have had it back 6 times for issues this year.

Rex

2003 Outback 28BHS


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Which water line has been leaking?

What else has it been in for?

I know it can be frustrating, ours was in only twice for minor things, having a good dealer is a big help, stick with it.

Good luck.


----------



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

Just discovered this forum and had to write in concerning this topic. Have a 2002 outback with rear queen slide that has done nothing but leak since its new purchase from the dealer. It was taken back there three times and once to the manufacturer. They installed different moldings on the outside slide for better water runoff and an interior bottom clamp to help keep the slide extended. They also advised to keep it nose up when parked to keep the water running off the rear end.

Needless to say I am dissatisfied with the dealer and manufacturer.

[email protected]


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Does it have a gutter on the top over the slide? I know on some earlier models there was not gutter. Also on the forumco forum (the link is the last one on the misc. links list) someone had a leak and turned out it was the square corner blocks not being sealed on the outside frame.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My queen slide was leaking because the support poles were out of adjustment. Lowering the bottom adjustment screws ended the water leaks. Worth a look.


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

WE OWN A 21RS. OURS HAD LEAKS AT THE REAR WINDOW ON THE SLIDE OUT AND AT THE WINDOW AT THE TOP AT THE BIKE COMPARTMENT. ALSO HAVE LEAKS AT THE REAR COMPARTMENT DOOR AND THE BIKE DOOR.THESE DOORS ARE SCHEDULED TO BE REPLACED BUT HAVE NOT COME IN ---THEY HAVE BEEN ON ORDER SINCE AUGUST. SOME OF OUR LEAKS STOPPED WHEN THEY FIXED THE WRINKLES IN THE RUBBER ROOF --DONE AT THE SAME TIME OUR WINDOWS WERE REPLACED. STILL A NICE PIECE OF EQUIPMENT WE ENJOY OUR OUTBACK


----------

